# Shark Bait



## pierrat23 (Feb 10, 2009)

What kind of bait do you use when shark fishing?


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Fresh Dead Mullet


----------



## Juschill (Apr 30, 2009)

I like catching mullet and cutting them in half while theres still a pulse. Use a medium-lg size, not finger mullet. Or also a bonito cut into sections would work great. You can buy the bonito at GBBT if they have any in stock. I've also heard people using cut up stingrays and having awesome success. Just play around and see what works best for you. Bigger baits and tackle means bigger sharks. The fresher the better. Good luck


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Live/dead mullet (whole), live/dead croaks or whities, or good chunks of bonita. I always freeline 1, and baloon 1 out there. Make sure your leader is longer then the shark you intend to hook, or a tail whip or good run can ruin your day:banghead


----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

I have never used the balloon. Whats the best way to rig that?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I love a stingray more than anything but fresh blues, mullet, skipjacks, macks, etc. will work as well. Whatever you use, fresh bait will usually work better than frozen.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Greenjeans (5/11/2009)*I have never used the balloon. Whats the best way to rig that?


Just tie a baloon at the desired depth...it's basically used to drift baits out, if the drift is right some folks use a little sewing thread and easy tie it on...when it gets to the area they wish - jerk it, causing the baloon to come off the line. It really depends on how and where you are fishing....


----------



## John Becker (May 2, 2009)

Fresh blue fish with a chum bucket over the side and an IV bag dripping cod liver oil.


----------

